# Adorably allergic to fake flowers :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I held Victini (my Chinese Hamster) for a bit tonight, and placed her on a bouquet of fake flowers..

Her reaction was appropriate!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hammy don't play that!

Extremely cute pictures though


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Victini is so adorable, hamsters are such awesome little animals to have around, these photos make me smile so much :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Adorable!
Pokemon fan? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so cute I think he needs a tissue.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Adorable!
> Pokemon fan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You know it!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Awwww he is soooo cute!


----------

